# RCA DVR80 hack help



## guenther (Sep 18, 2006)

Been lurking for a year or so and trying to decipher how to hack my RCA DVR80 (I also have a R10). Gunnyman's Zipper looks like the way to go but I have given up trying to do it myself. All I want to do is be able to transfer files via wireless to and from my DVR80 and desktop PC. I don't have any programming background so most of this is Greek to me. Is there anywhere or anyone that I can send a HD (I have a spare 80GB Maxtor) to and pay to have it done? It's just not worth the headaches anymore. Thanks for any help that is given. 

Guenther 

Des Moines, IA


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This is going to sound incredibly harsh and I apologize in advance.
If you can't handle the Zipper, then you shouldn't hack your TiVo. A hacked TiVo requires some knowlege on how to maintain the system and how to troublshoot a system that isn't working properly. Paying someone to do it for you while a great shortcut, only hurts you in the long run. The Zipper is the EASIEST method to hack a TiVo ever.
I suggest reading a bit more before you give up.


----------



## guenther (Sep 18, 2006)

Gunnyman,

It doesn't sound harsh, by any means. I am a member of another site (aircooled VWs) and I deal with newbies that don't use the "SEARCH" button and it drives me INSANE!!!! Google (or search) = Friend couldn't be more true. I have searched and searched, but the more I search the more I get frustrated. I've been going over the zipper thread and at this point, there are 247 pages so my head is swimming. I'm not computer illiterate by any means, just not skilled in programming. I can follow directions well, but I just don't know what some of the things that I am supposed to follow are. Do you have a condensed idiot guide?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Thanks for the help.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

guenther said:


> Gunnyman,I can follow directions well, but I just don't know what some of the things that I am supposed to follow are. Do you have a condensed idiot guide?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Thanks for the help.


Maybe you could tell us where your confusion is. Once we have somewhere to start from we can help you better. The Zipper  instructions are VERY easy to follow but, again, we don't know where you are getting stuck. Also, don't try to read the entire Zipper thread. Start a couple of months back and read forward. It's been almost a year since it was started and things have evolved quite a bit since then. Don't give up! It's easier than you think!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

guenther said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> It doesn't sound harsh, by any means. I am a member of another site (aircooled VWs) and I deal with newbies that don't use the "SEARCH" button and it drives me INSANE!!!! Google (or search) = Friend couldn't be more true. I have searched and searched, but the more I search the more I get frustrated. I've been going over the zipper thread and at this point, there are 247 pages so my head is swimming. I'm not computer illiterate by any means, just not skilled in programming. I can follow directions well, but I just don't know what some of the things that I am supposed to follow are. Do you have a condensed idiot guide?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Thanks for the help.


The Zipper instructions are pretty well laid out. Just follow them to the letter and come to the thread if you get stuck. also checkout http://zipperwiki.thewallens.net


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> If you can't handle the Zipper, then you shouldn't hack your TiVo.


I hope I'm not the only one who sees the irony in this.

Perhaps some sort of zipper for the zipper is in order?


----------

